# Concealed weapons question



## drtymonky (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, I'm an 18 year old living in Florida, and due to my new job I have had to rearrange my workout schedule to late nights when I get home from work.  I'm not a morning person at all, so I've taken to working out/jogging at around midnight.  However, I live in the boonies where drunks and and large dogs owned by careless neighbors aren't a rare site.  I recently bought a knife for self-defense, and was wondering what exactly makes something a concealed weapon.  If I carry it on a hip holster I'm assuming its not a concealed weapon, but I can't find anything that clearly states that I'm allowed to carry it legally even if its not concealed.  Does anyone know the truth?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2008)

drtymonky said:


> Hello, I'm an 18 year old living in Florida, and due to my new job I have had to rearrange my workout schedule to late nights when I get home from work.  I'm not a morning person at all, so I've taken to working out/jogging at around midnight.  However, I live in the boonies where drunks and and large dogs owned by careless neighbors aren't a rare site.  I recently bought a knife for self-defense, and was wondering what exactly makes something a concealed weapon.  If I carry it on a hip holster I'm assuming its not a concealed weapon, but I can't find anything that clearly states that I'm allowed to carry it legally even if its not concealed.  Does anyone know the truth?  Thanks in advance.


No one can give you legal guidance over the internet; those who would are unqualified to do so, and those who are qualified won't.

Check the state code (www.findlaw.com has links to all state codes) or contact your local PD; they can explain the concealed weapons laws in Florida to you.  There's such wide variance in state laws on this, and in local laws, that it's hard to even make a general statement on length or method of carry.  Generally speaking, a weapon is concealed if it's not open to common observation or view.  

However, I'd suggest carrying a cell phone over a weapon.  Unless you train with it extensively, deploying and using any weapon is a complex skill set, and a knife especially so.  Knives also automatically escalate any encounter to deadly force.  Knives also aren't particularly effective against dogs; they have a mouthful of them to your one, and they can use them better than you.  An expandable baton might be a much wiser choice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> No one can give you legal guidance over the internet; those who would are unqualified to do so, and those who are qualified won't.
> 
> Check the state code (www.findlaw.com has links to all state codes) or contact your local PD; they can explain the concealed weapons laws in Florida to you. There's such wide variance in state laws on this, and in local laws, that it's hard to even make a general statement on length or method of carry. Generally speaking, a weapon is concealed if it's not open to common observation or view.
> 
> However, I'd suggest carrying a cell phone over a weapon. Unless you train with it extensively, deploying and using any weapon is a complex skill set, and a knife especially so. Knives also automatically escalate any encounter to deadly force. Knives also aren't particularly effective against dogs; they have a mouthful of them to your one, and they can use them better than you. An expandable baton might be a much wiser choice.


 
Excellent advice from Jks9199 as always.  Contact your local pd and also a local florida lawyer to get the best advice.  Each state laws vary so much that it is very important to find out exactly what your state permits.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 20, 2008)

Bernard Levine has a website on knife laws.

http://www.knife-expert.com/ is his main site.

For knife laws by state:
http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm

He compiled the list from 1996 and has updated the laws over the years.

You can also Google to help you research the laws of your state.

Definitely talk with your local police department.  You may have to talk with more than one police officer.  Some know the knife laws well and others not so well.

Your county may have more restrictions than your state law.  For instance the California knife laws and Los Angeles knife laws are different.


----------



## SeanKerby (Apr 20, 2008)

What part of Florida? Depending on where in Florida does matter. Besides maybe someone knows where you can get credible training so you wont have to rely on something such as a knife.


----------



## drtymonky (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice guys, you've all been very helpful.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 23, 2008)

Even though you check your state laws, make sure to check with a LOCAL attorney.  They can tell you how the Prosecutor for your county handles and views cases like that.

Also, remember your knife is for cutting boxes at work.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 23, 2008)

drtymonky said:


> Hello, I'm an 18 year old living in Florida, and due to my new job I have had to rearrange my workout schedule to late nights when I get home from work. I'm not a morning person at all, so I've taken to working out/jogging at around midnight. However, I live in the boonies where drunks and and large dogs owned by careless neighbors aren't a rare site. I recently bought a knife for self-defense, and was wondering what exactly makes something a concealed weapon. If I carry it on a hip holster I'm assuming its not a concealed weapon, but I can't find anything that clearly states that I'm allowed to carry it legally even if its not concealed. Does anyone know the truth? Thanks in advance.


I've held off on my response to let the thread run its course. Lots of good advice.

But just another option. Have you considered a non-lethal alternative, such as a walking (combat ) cane, shillelagh, or just a good stick (a la escrima)? They're never seen as lethal (a knife always raises blood pressure just by seeing it, and if you were to use it, I'm guessing the burden of proof for self defense would be on you), and much more easily explained in defense.

BTW, lots of good inof here on MT about the cane. Or, you can PM me and I can give some resources.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2008)

Another nice thing about a cane is that it can be more useful against dogs.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd just run with an escrima stick if it's a concern, they're cheap, expendable, and light.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jun 17, 2008)

Pepper Spray and/or stick


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...tm&StatuteYear=2007&Title=->2007->Chapter 790

Florida State Attorney Generals website with Florida Statutes.

Contact several lawyers and police depts, or contact your local NRA for clarity, they know quite a bit about the firearm and knife laws of varoius states.  I've found that some LEO's and lawyers.... don't always know the laws like they should.  They let their personal beliefs color their advice and don't tell you what the law actually is, but what they want it to be.  

EX:  I went to my local PD at age 18 to apply for my License to Carry Firearm.  I was told I had to be 21.  A few days later, I looked up the law, went back and asked again, was told the same thing, told them I KNEW the law was 18 and asked why they weren't cooperating.  The guy just shook his head, handed me the forms and I got my permit a few weeks later.  

I still have lawyers and police tell me things that aren't true about both knife and gun laws.  I even got an argument started between our sherriff and the county prosecutor over open carry laws.


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 18, 2008)

concealed is = not in plain sight 
for fixed blades here in ca there is no length limit but it has to be in plain sight like on the hip or the thigh.... somewhere it can be seen and noticed
a folding knife can be concealed regardless of its size.... ehem here in ca


----------

